# Installing nvidia gt 640 in lion 10.7.5



## RayRainer (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello. I installed eVga gt 640 on my recently acquired Mac Pro 1.1 Desktop 2006, running OS Lion 10.7.5. It started up ok with no problems but it showed only the 2 basic low resolutions till I installed Chimera 4.1. Then it showed multiple choices for resolution: up to 1680 x 1050. But it just shows NVIDIA D14P1-10 2048 but it should be 4.96 gb. It seemed initially to be working fine, except that it just crashes and needs to reboot after awhile. I decided to turn of the sleep mode for the hard drive, so it has been not crashing yet, however, it is starting to be very sluggish, so I don't think this card will work out. I thought maybe when it goes into sleep mode, it won't come out of it. Does anyone have any suggestions using this GT 640 nvidia card? Maybe it just isn't going to work out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this one: NVIDIA DRIVERS 270.00.00f01


----------



## RayRainer (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks for the link but now this Mac pro won't startup with GT640 at all. So I installed the video card that originally came with it but it still will won't startup. I wonder if the system got corrupted. With the original card I see the Mac logo but the icon just goes around and round but just hangs there. Any ideas? I did the PRAM but it didn't help.


----------

